# Is anyone aware of a Halloween song/track with just singing and no background music?



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Dave Bates wrote two songs for his projected singing pumpkins that i like.
Let me see if I can find the link....


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Ah, here we go
http://www.youtube.com/user/datbates


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you for your help, but does Mr. Bates sell these songs? If not, does he permit their use for non-commercial purposes such as a home haunt? Thank you, again.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

ZombieLoveme said:


> Thank you for your help, but does Mr. Bates sell these songs? If not, does he permit their use for non-commercial purposes such as a home haunt? Thank you, again.


I'm sure he's willing to share the songs. He's good about that.


----------



## datbates (Apr 30, 2008)

*Hi*

Yes, you can get a copy of my songs for a standard iTunes price. I'm trying to fund my Halloween activities ;-). Just paypal [email protected] and tell me which you want (or both) and I'll give you a link. Everyone who buys them can get an upgrade when I rerecord them. After listening to them without the wind sound I use in my haunt, I realized that the are only OK. They only were meant for my personal use so they have some imperfections.


----------

